

Scribd, You've Been Cloned. - rokhayakebe
http://mashable.com/2007/08/19/doktus/
<a href="http://www.doktus.de/" rel="nofollow">http://www.doktus.de/</a>  
======
alex_c
Congrats, Scribd!

------
blored
I guess it's a compliment to scribd, unless of course they were planning to
release a german version in the near future, in which case they would have a
new direct competitor.

Our English teacher used to always say that imitation is the greatest form of
flattery. Congrats scribd.

------
palish
A nice-to-have would be if YCombinator eventually offers localization services
so that its startups could expand quickly into foreign markets, perhaps even
at launch.

